# So new to all of this! Scared!



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello there! I'm D, 26 year old mom to 3 beautiful girls! 

Found a lump in my lower left neck 2 weeks ago. I didn't even know that was my thyroid? (embarrassingly so.) Had an appointment last Wednesday to have it looked at. She ordered an ultrasound and lab work. Had my follow up appointment yesterday! All bloodwork came back great, levels spot on. (Fewf!) BUT, my U/S results came back as follows:

Ultrasound Soft Tissues of the Head and Neck - Thyroid
Clinical indication: Palpable enlargement of the left lobe of thyroid.

Findings: The gland is enlarged. The right love measures 4.7 x 1.4 x 1.6 cm and the left lobe measures 4.5 x 2.3 x 2.3 cm. The isthmus measures2 mm.

In the right lobe, there is a hypoechoic solid nodule in the superior pole measuring 8 x 4 x 6 mm. In the midpole, there is a 2 mm in diameter complex nodule.

In the left lobe, there is a large complex nodule in the midpole measuring 3.0 x 2.2 x 1.9 cm. In the superior pole, there is a hypoechoic nodule measuring 4 x 2 x 4 mm.

Impression: Thyromegaly with bilateral nodules. This is most likely a multinodular goiter. Howerve, there is a dominant nodule in the left midpole. Biopsy is suggested.

Is this common by any means? I am scheduling an FNAB with the general surgeon sometime next week. Anything out of the ordinary that I should be concerned about? I'm so lost with all of this and would love to hear some similar situations, experience or advice! Thank y'all!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

Lots of people have thyroid nodules. The vast majority of nodules are benign -- in fact they can come and go in some people. But, you do need it biopsied to rule out cancer. Specifically, there are "red flag" words that make a nodule more likely (but not absolutely) troublesome: solid, vascular, calcified, hypoechoic, etc.

The idea of cancer is frightening -- I get it. 100%. But remember that thyroid cancer is generally very easy to treat, is slow growing, and the prognosis is usually fantastic. So stay on top of this, get that biopsy, but try (easier said than done!) not to let it consume you. You've got those sweet kiddos to lavish with attention. 

Let us know if you have any other questions, ok?


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you!! My main concern is surgery, not really the results, if that makes sense? Will they recommend removal for the large one? She said that if the results come back "indeterminate" (for that size), that they usually always advise removal.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Usually, yes. And usually they don't remove the nodule, but half or all of the thyroid.

I had never been in the hospital prior to my surgery, never had surgery. I'm also terrified of doctors etc. That all said, the surgery, for me, was a breeze. It is a technical process and you want an excellent surgeon, but there's very little pain or discomfort with the surgery and its generally a quick recovery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grenalynn said:


> Hello there! I'm D, 26 year old mom to 3 beautiful girls!
> 
> Found a lump in my lower left neck 2 weeks ago. I didn't even know that was my thyroid? (embarrassingly so.) Had an appointment last Wednesday to have it looked at. She ordered an ultrasound and lab work. Had my follow up appointment yesterday! All bloodwork came back great, levels spot on. (Fewf!) BUT, my U/S results came back as follows:
> 
> ...


It would appear we are seeing more of this kind of thing than ever before thanks to good doctors and new diagnostic tools!

I am very glad you have FNA scheduling set up; this is the best next step.

Just take it one day at a time here and do know that we have many posters with experience who will be happy to guide you as needed.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks!!



joplin1975 said:


> Usually, yes. And usually they don't remove the nodule, but half or all of the thyroid.


Are you saying they will probably advise removal of half or all of my thyroid even if the results come back benign because of the nodule size?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, when you start talking about a nodule that is ~3cms, they start to become troublesome (with swallowing, breathing, etc) and oftentimes (but not always) they suggest removal. It's up to you, of course, and if you aren't having awful symptoms, you can certainly wait. A lot of times, the nodule keeps growing, so they want to get it out before it really impinges upon other structures.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks so much! Is it beneficial to do a partial? I believe I read somewhere to just do a total thyroidectomy? I'd like to be prepared if the issue arrives!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I would go with a total, if you have the choice. Is it causing you any discomfort?


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

It isn't painful, but I can feel it on my throat and when I swallow.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are a number if us on this board who have thrived after a total. I am one of those and I'll add that for me, mentally, I needed the assurance that it would be one surgery. I couldn't handle two. Which isn't to say the surgery was bad, not at all...I just don't do well with interventional medical procedures, again, emotionally.

That said, sometimes the process of getting your medications regulated after surgery can be rough. And you will have to be on medication after a total, so its not a question of if, but how much and what kind. Some people with partials can get by with just one half of a thyroid, not have to take medication, and some argue that this is important to them.

I think you need to figure out what your priority(ies) is/are and go from there.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I am worried about two! Some intense surgery phobia going on here. I just see what in the right lobe and wonder if there's a good chance I'll have to get it removed too later on and do it again!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the FNA has the possibility of giving you lots of clarity. If it is cancer, they are more likey to encourage you to consider a TT. See what the results are and go from there.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will come back to update


----------

